# Crystal Red Shrimp Tank (20G)



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

You're going to want to cover the filter's intake and boost your gH to approximately 5 dgH.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking nice.

Does the stone raise your pH? I read on the ADA website that it raise it a bit.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

Needs more moss!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

GDP said:


> Damn three more died. Can't figure out why. No ammonia or nitrites.


damn that sucks dude... =[


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

What's the water temp you were keeping them in?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Zac (Dec 16, 2010)

Any heater? Are shrimp sensitive to temp swings?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

GDP said:


> Yeah they all died last night. I did a quick test before leaving for work and had the following:
> 
> Ammonia: 0
> Nitrite: 0
> ...


 
what's your nitrate level? crs are sensitive to high nitrate level too (from what i heard). did you inject co2? why did your ph drop so quickly?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

+1

as well as kh/gh, what are those levels?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

....


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Your tank needs need time to cycle before you add shrimp. Just adding cycled "material" from your other tanks wont make this shrimp ready. The tank needs time to build up a micro fauna stock that the shrimp eat, and theres no way it could have built up in the 5 days before you added shrimp. Same thing with your nitri-fying bacteria. Also, that chemical soup of clarity/stability/salts you seem to have added may have contributed to their demise... 

My shrimp tanks are incredibly simple. Aquasoil and sand, rainwater, simple filter(just floss and carbon), heavy plant mass. I never add chemicals or solid gH/kH booster and my shrimp are absolutely thriving. 

I recommend letting your tank establish for a month or two and in that time grow some nice plants and research the heck out of CRS. Patience is key in the shrimp game, and you'll only continue to lose your shrimp and money if you dont establish your tank. 

I hope you take this all into consideration, I'm just trying to help a fellow enthusiast enjoy shrimp without all the heartbreak


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Well remove the ghost shrimp before you add CRS, they can be agressive, especially towards small CRS and shrimp that, you know, matter LOL


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

sounds good ^^

If anything else happens though, i'd put some biochem-zorb in your filter and that should pretty much guarantee success. I had some die off before in my 5gal even though my parameters looked good and correct after a couple months running, I put that in my filter and haven't had a single death or issue since. 
Hopefully they'll all be perfect for ya from here on out though and you wont need it, good luck on the new stock and this tank


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

Nice tank. Add more mosses and driftwood, so they can hide. My shrimps all love to hide when there is light or when the climate is hot. 
I think they feel more secure and relaxed, especially after molting. 
Great tank anyway!
Oh, Can consider fissidens too! To tie to your driftwood...Nice


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

So I was bored last night and had been thinking about doing this for a while. I was tired of the iwugami style. Plus im hoping that they start breeding now they are in a bigger tank.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Can't you move that second shelf down more or remove it completely? I thought those shelf units were adjustable.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

you growing your HC without CO2?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

raven_wilde said:


> Can't you move that second shelf down more or remove it completely? I thought those shelf units were adjustable.


I can if I wanted to. Just not sure how much I would trust its stability if I did.



shrimpnmoss said:


> you growing your HC without CO2?


Yeah it grows without Co2. I used to have co2 and thats how I got it to carpet. Its since been out for about 2 months and it still grows. Slow as hell but it does.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Well I am updating the 10G again. I have ordered:

Azoo spong filter 5
Eheim 2213
More fluval shrimp stratum
Inline media box

Only plants will be:

(2) Algea balls
Flame moss
Java moss
Some other unknown moss.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

GDP,

How long did you run your CO2 for the carpeting and right after you took out the CO2, did you noticed any yellowing or die offs or did it just grew slower?

Did you base the amount of CO2 for your tank on BPS or with just the Drop Checker?


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I tihnk its funny how everyone thinks HC needs a high tech tank. My HC is carpeting in my 10G with 15W of lighting, no co2 and almost no fertz.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

I like the HC tank much more then the smaller tank! Keep the smaller one going an get a nice carpe of flame moss or christmas an then add some shrimp again


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> I tihnk its funny how everyone thinks HC needs a high tech tank. My HC is carpeting in my 10G with 15W of lighting, no co2 and almost no fertz.


Wow really? I didn't know that. I mean, I tried, with CO2, and fertz, but failed the HC melts. My temp is 80deg though.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

doncityz said:


> Wow really? I didn't know that. I mean, I tried, with CO2, and fertz, but failed the HC melts. My temp is 80deg though.


I find HC prefers cooler water. To answer the older questions before that last pic I hadent had any co2 running for a few months. Just light. No yellowing or anything, just pretty much stopped growing fast. Co2 measurement was based off drop checker and bps.

I think people tend to forget this plant grows just fine in the wild without extra co2 or ferts. Just be sure to have good surface agitation.

Oh also need to update this. This tank is now my painted fire red/low grade CRS tank.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I always love shrimp tanks, it looks good and if HC likes cooler temps that will work out good because most mosses and shrimp do too. More pics please!


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

GDP said:


> I find HC prefers cooler water. To answer the older questions before that last pic I hadent had any co2 running for a few months. Just light. No yellowing or anything, just pretty much stopped growing fast. Co2 measurement was based off drop checker and bps.
> 
> I think people tend to forget this plant grows just fine in the wild without extra co2 or ferts. Just be sure to have good surface agitation.
> 
> Oh also need to update this. This tank is now my painted fire red/low grade CRS tank.


Thanks for the explanation. I might have a second go at the HC once i manage to cool down my water... i love HC very much! :hihi:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Rebuilding this tank ... again lol. Should be for the last time. More to come ...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Forgive the cloudyness of the water, I just filled it up. And it took a long time to fill using straight RO/DI water lol. Im going to be afraid to open my water bill. So the details:

Tank: Petsmart 20G turd (I want high clarity glass lol)
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia New (9L)
Lights: 2x Marineland Single bright LEDs
Filtration: 2x Sponge filters driven by a tetra pump
Decor: 2x Ryouh rocks (to help keep up that platform)

I understand ryouh rock may increase water perameters a little bit, but the aquasoil should control any minor fluctuations I hope. I will monitor closely.

Flora: Will be moss only for now. Maybe frogbit later.
Fuana: This will be a strictly high grade CRS tank. SSS and above. My 20L will house all other grades.

I debated going with a UGF (still want to lol) but decided against it for several reasons. If I were to power the UGFs via canister filter I would have done it, but the goal of this tank is also be low tech and require very little power, which is also why im using LED lights. Also another reason was because it could break down the aquasoil faster.

P.S. The slope is MUCH steeper then the pictures make it look (stupid phone camera). Its actually about 5" deep in the back but only like 1/2" deep up front, which there is a reason for this.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> looking good!


Thanks man, it was a lot of work breaking down the old tank then setting it up again. Should be worth it though. Also I have some cholla wood and mineral rock comming soon which I will add to this tank as well.

Im thinking of adding a moss wall of sorta so the vertical space is used as well. In my 10G the HOB intake has been over run with moss and is growing like some sorta upside down tree which is neat. I may take the tube and modify it so I can sucker it to the back wall of this tank.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Man I dont know if its the purigen or what but this tank is CRYSTAL clear. Also I LOVE the LED shimmer effect, it looks like sun rays beaming down through the water a little. You have to kinda stand back to see it though.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh wow. Those LEDs are hot. Get some shrimp, sticks and moss in this bad boy!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

GDP said:


> Thanks man, it was a lot of work breaking down the old tank then setting it up again. Should be worth it though. Also I have some cholla wood and mineral rock comming soon which I will add to this tank as well.
> 
> Im thinking of adding a moss wall of sorta so the vertical space is used as well. In my 10G the HOB intake has been over run with moss and is growing like some sorta upside down tree which is neat. I may take the tube and modify it so I can sucker it to the back wall of this tank.


Using up the vertical space is key, a moss wall would look great in there....I love your LED btw!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

freph said:


> Oh wow. Those LEDs are hot. Get some shrimp, sticks and moss in this bad boy!


Thanks im very happy with the LEDs as well. I was not sure it was going to work out, but it has. And I actually just added some moss and have some cholla wood and mineral rocks on the way.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Using up the vertical space is key, a moss wall would look great in there....I love your LED btw!


Yeah Im thinking about something like a moss wall. I have an idea which I hope works.

Oh also another reason why im using sponge filters ran off a dual outlet air pump is because this is hooked up to an UPS in case of power failure. Not the lights, just the pump and it should lasts hours if not days. Although being LED lights I probably could run those too but lol @ running the aquarium with lights and no power.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

LMAO at the bag of purigen just sitting on top of that sponge filter


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> LMAO at the bag of purigen just sitting on top of that sponge filter


Yeah thats the main reason im thinking of getting a AC20 or 30 mainly to properly run the water through the purigen. I just dont know if that bag of purigen will fit in an AC20 or not.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea, if you stand it up the purigen would fit. But then you have to also stand up the foam and everything else. I don't know if the water would divert through the foam and avoid the purigen though.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

wait a minute...you took it out of the bathroom?...


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> wait a minute...you took it out of the bathroom?...


What? GDP also had a tank in the bathroom?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> wait a minute...you took it out of the bathroom?...





diwu13 said:


> What? GDP also had a tank in the bathroom?


lol I have two tanks in my bathroom. My 20L and my 10G. Sorry this thread is confusing because ive edited and changed things around so many times. My 10G is still in the bathroom but my 20G has always been in my bedroom.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... the tanks in the bathroom don't suffer from huge temperature swings when you take a hot shower or anything? My bathroom steams up like crazy and I'm sure gets like 7-10 degrees warmer!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Hm... the tanks in the bathroom don't suffer from huge temperature swings when you take a hot shower or anything? My bathroom steams up like crazy and I'm sure gets like 7-10 degrees warmer!


Nah I dont shower for long enough or hot enough to make it any hotter in the tank. Plus once I open the bathroom door it all vents out anyway.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I love bathroom tanks....no worries about spilling water....instant access to drains...something to look at during "quiet time"..


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I love bathroom tanks....no worries about spilling water....instant access to drains...something to look at during "quiet time"..


This man gets it lol. Adding in some mosura mineral plus ultra, will see how it goes. although there is nothing in this tank so it doesnt matter if I mess up lol.

I figure my target TDS for the mosura + pure water is 150ish TDS. So I took a TDS reading (62) and added 150 to get my target TDS of 212. Of course thats just for now. Once I do a huge WC after it cycles I will have to figure out the correct TDS for future changes.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

So anyway back to this tank ...











Put in a black background and added cholla wood. Oh and also put the moss and AC20 in as well.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Is that one cholla wood piece suction cupped to the side?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Is that one cholla wood piece suction cupped to the side?


Yeah lol. Im hoping the shrimp will swim up there to get on it. Trying to make use of the vertical space.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What's that prefilter on the AC20? The SS one?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah its the size meant for a eheim tube but I took out the rubber oring and shaved off a littel plastic around the outside of the AC tube and it fits. VERY snug though, had to use pliers to get it on.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ugh, I totally want one but the $15 price tag is a hefty one


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Ugh, I totally want one but the $15 price tag is a hefty one


Its nice man, real nice. Id say its worth it. Also redid the tank again ...



















And what you dont see is I swapped the sponge filter for my eheim on the other tank. I realized why do I have the eheim on what will be the cull tank? Plus I wanted an open top tank, and with all the splashing from the sponge filters I couldnt do it. So now I have my open tank, eheim filter, and my 48w T5HO fixture on there. I think I much prefer the color rendition of the t5ho as it has the giessman bulb 6k + 12k power white bulb. Plus is a crapton brighter. So much for saving energy lol!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea I know it's nice haha . Maybe when I actually start working lol, for now I don't get enough pay for attending grad school.

Yea... I don't like how the bubbles keep popping at the surface when using sponge filters or bubble walls. Gets everything messy.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Yea I know it's nice haha . Maybe when I actually start working lol, for now I don't get enough pay for attending grad school.
> 
> Yea... I don't like how the bubbles keep popping at the surface when using sponge filters or bubble walls. Gets everything messy.


Yeah that sucks. Work at McDonalds for a day then quit and buy the filter lol.

Also new pics:


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

I hate waiting for a tank to cycle. Its freaking killing me. In other news I made a bonehead mistake today. I went to tighten the eheim elbow joint at the bottom thinking thats where my air leak is comming from. As my eheim is purging an excess amount of air. And I disconnected the quick connects ..... WITHOUT closing the valves. Now this is actually the second time this has happened to me.

Luckily I reacted pretty quickly and shutoff the valves but as you can imagine a decent amount of water spilled onto my bedroom carpet. Long story short, it sucked.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha I like the mound with the tiny anubias on it. I make more working for the school than I would for McDonalds lol. But either way I have to save up for a house and what not before shrimp .

Darn, aim a fan at that location! At least the heat is probably on at your house so it should dry up pretty fast!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Haha I like the mound with the tiny anubias on it. I make more working for the school than I would for McDonalds lol. But either way I have to save up for a house and what not before shrimp .
> 
> Darn, aim a fan at that location! At least the heat is probably on at your house so it should dry up pretty fast!


lol thanks I thought the anubis mound was rather clever myself. Also the suction cupped cholla wood didnt work out. Well I could make it work but whatever lol. It wouldnt stick because the wood sticks out in one spot far enough to cause loss of suction.

I should be saving up for a house. That way I can build whole shrimp rooms dedicated to breeding and enjoying shrimp lol. If im still into shrimp when I eventually do get a house I will build a special room for a whole rack system. Not a ghetto looking one either, no expense spared.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

GDP said:


> lol thanks I thought the anubis mound was rather clever myself. Also the suction cupped cholla wood didnt work out. Well I could make it work but whatever lol. It wouldnt stick because the wood sticks out in one spot far enough to cause loss of suction.
> 
> I should be saving up for a house. That way I can build whole shrimp rooms dedicated to breeding and enjoying shrimp lol. If im still into shrimp when I eventually do get a house I will build a special room for a whole rack system. Not a ghetto looking one either, no expense spared.


Making a cholla wood ladder on the side of your tank would look pretty cool/weird haha. Did you only use one suction cup on the wood?

Yea +1 on the shrimp rack. I'd do it in the living room or somewhere out in the open so people would be able to see all the multi-colored neo's haha. Not gonna do caridina :\.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Making a cholla wood ladder on the side of your tank would look pretty cool/weird haha. Did you only use one suction cup on the wood?
> 
> Yea +1 on the shrimp rack. I'd do it in the living room or somewhere out in the open so people would be able to see all the multi-colored neo's haha. Not gonna do caridina :\.


I did actually think about building a ladder out of cholla wood and still can. But not 100% sure I want to. And yeah it was just one suction cup. It was just positioned badly and needs to be put onto another spot to work, but would work just fine.

Also if I were going to put it say into the living room as a show tank/rack it would have built in plumbing to the houses sewer/water systems. The frame of the rack system would probably be a room divider or sorts so it would look like a wall or whatever. The filtration system would be either sponge filters or maybe individual canisters all hidden. The plumbing would be just for easy water changes.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hm... my rack idea wouldn't be as "nice" as yours lol. I would just have the rack up against a wall somewhere. And the rack wouldn't serve as a room divider, though, that's a great idea! I would make everything hidden, but I was thinking of chaining up multiple 10 gallons like wknracers connected 10g tanks. Since it would be for "show" I would drill the 10's and block off seperate tanks with SS mesh small enough that baby shrimps can't fit through. That way a single canister filter would be able to filter however many tanks are in a row. And the increased water volume would make for more stable parameters.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

New stuff:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Needs more moss! You got like none in there D:!

Btw.. what prefilter is that over the eheim intake? Did you just cut up a sponge filter?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Ive come to realize I hate moss. maybe fissidens might be ok. And this whatever moss is in there now is ok. But java moss pisses me off.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

:O! Why does it piss you off?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Mostly just because its such a tangly type moss and is just really 'dirty' looking moss lol.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's what dominates my moss tanks haha.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm glad someone else doesn't like java moss. lol It seems like we're supposed to like it, but uggg I don't like it at all.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

It is as hearty, and takes over tank, like the worst algae. I hate the stuff also, but it is so useful : /

Really like watching the evolution of this tank from one thing to another!



ucantimagine said:


> I'm glad someone else doesn't like java moss. lol It seems like we're supposed to like it, but uggg I don't like it at all.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

New thought: Add http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_13&products_id=392 to the front of the tank. Right where theres that empty space in front of the rocks and driftwood at the very front. I will move the cholla wood and place these there for a carpet of sorts.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Update FTS:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Why does the lawn only go 2/3s of the tank haha? Why not all the way!

Your plants grow super straight man. All my stem plants grow like wavy and stuff :O


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Why does the lawn only go 2/3s of the tank haha? Why not all the way!
> 
> Your plants grow super straight man. All my stem plants grow like wavy and stuff :O


Mostly because that one small portion was $127 lol. Im going to buy more but it will be a little at a time. And not sure why they grow so straight. They do have bends in them though.

Also those new pics were taken with my new canon 400D.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Holy crap Mini Pella is THAT expensive?!?!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Holy crap Mini Pella is THAT expensive?!?!


Yeha each little section is $11 bucks if I remember right. Totally worth it though as it looks awsome! Hopefully I can get it to grow well and spread. Also I cant stop taking pictures lol ....


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh so you bought it with the SS mesh? That might be why it's considerably more expensive. They included labor costs


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

I think im getting better .... not sure lol ...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

One more FTS


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

The Water Wisteria on the right? Does it really grow like that? I always thought that it had those types of leaves because they were grown Emersed?


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks good GDP. Your mini pellia looks thick enough for you to propagate it. Get some more mesh and spread that baby.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

MaStErFiShKeEps said:


> The Water Wisteria on the right? Does it really grow like that? I always thought that it had those types of leaves because they were grown Emersed?


Yeah its wisteria and its transitioning from emersed to submerged right now. Im probably going to cut it where its already transitioned and replant all the stems.



shrimpnmoss said:


> Looks good GDP. Your mini pellia looks thick enough for you to propagate it. Get some more mesh and spread that baby.


So how do I spread it? Just tear some off? Thats something ive been wondering about this moss.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

This tank and shrimp look awesome! Very nice work there, keep it up!! 

And I hear ya about not being able to stop taking pictures lol, my 20gal journal is full of pics ^^


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

GDP said:


> Yeah its wisteria and its transitioning from emersed to submerged right now. Im probably going to cut it where its already transitioned and replant all the stems.
> 
> 
> 
> So how do I spread it? Just tear some off? Thats something ive been wondering about this moss.


tear or trim some off and tie it to new mesh....some people use scrubbies....I use fishing line and just wrap it tight...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> This tank and shrimp look awesome! Very nice work there, keep it up!!
> 
> And I hear ya about not being able to stop taking pictures lol, my 20gal journal is full of pics ^^


Thanks for the kind words. And I will have to check out your log again.



shrimpnmoss said:


> tear or trim some off and tie it to new mesh....some people use scrubbies....I use fishing line and just wrap it tight...


Ok thanks. Kinda nervous considering I dont want to kill $100 lol.

Also im thinking about going back to LEDs. I was much happier with the color and crispness but not sure if the two strips will be enough to grow everything.


----------



## keilatan (Jan 22, 2011)

More pictures!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

keilatan said:


> More pictures!


lol I will. I actually redid the scape a bit ..... well the plants really. Snipped my wistira down to the submersed growth and replanted. Also put in my new water sprite. My biotope is now complete. Just waiting for the dust to settle and will take pics.

Ive noticed my CRS doing the sexy dance twice now but no berries.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

By sexy dance you mean the 0.01s mating time?


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

dope freaking tank man!


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> By sexy dance you mean the 0.01s mating time?


lol. No just the swimming around the tank from what ive seen so far. So that probably explains why no berries.



10galfornow said:


> dope freaking tank man!


thanks man!


Update: Woke up and found hydra in the tank this morning. Dosed .5 gram safe guard (fenbendozale). Will see what happens. Sucks because the plants were starting to grow back in, and would have been able to take a nice photo shoot of the tank again. Oh AND I somehow got duckweed. I think it came on the water sprite. No big deal though, so far I like it. But want to get some frogbit.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Do your self a favor and get rid of the duckweed before its too late


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

kwheeler91 said:


> Do your self a favor and get rid of the duckweed before its too late


Yes. Don't get aquarium herpes man. You only like it now since you have like ~10 bits.

As for the dosing dewormer, why no pictures? Is it because your water is cloudy now?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Yes. Don't get aquarium herpes man. You only like it now since you have like ~10 bits.
> 
> As for the dosing dewormer, why no pictures? Is it because your water is cloudy now?


haha is it really that bad? I mean I know I can probably never fully get rid of it. But cant I just scoop it out when there gets to be too much?

And yep cloudy water with bits of white stuff all over isnt the best looking photo op lol. I will take pics soon.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea it gets pretty bad. When the top is covered you can clog up filters and what not. And anything you stick your hand into your tank it'll come out covered in that stuff as well :\


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Yea it gets pretty bad. When the top is covered you can clog up filters and what not. And anything you stick your hand into your tank it'll come out covered in that stuff as well :\


Yeah guess I will see what happens. I want to keep them to help suck up nitrates.

Also photos as promised!!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL...wow that's a MONSTER filter for a 20g.......love it...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> LOL...wow that's a MONSTER filter for a 20g.......love it...


Yeah I know lol. Thats just the way I do things, either go big or go home haha. Also I cant wait for the wistieria to grow in. That water sprite grows QUICK.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow what's that new rimless tank gonna hold ?

And what's that fuzz on the driftwood? Moss? And those moss tiles are growing out super well man !


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Wow what's that new rimless tank gonna hold ?
> 
> And what's that fuzz on the driftwood? Moss? And those moss tiles are growing out super well man !


I have not decided what will be in the rimless. Either fire reds or another type of neo. I put in regular black gravel and a cycled aquaclear filter in it yesterday. Gotta buy the archea 36watt wednesday and an eheim 2211. Probably going to get lilly pipes and clear hosing for the eheim.

Its my ADA look-a-like lol. FYI anyone interested in Mr Aqua quality, its deffinately lower iron glass then most store bought tanks. Not as good as ADA though.

Oh and I have no idea what kind of algea that is on the driftwood. Sorta looks like hair algea. Looks cool so im going to leave it alone haha.


----------

